# Egg proud :)



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

All three are finally laying and one, an Australorp, just laid me a whopper! This is so fun


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome! I still have a few months until I get eggs. I'm anxiously waiting!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool, have you broke it open yet to see if its a double yolker.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Collecting the eggs is one of my favorite things to do. I just love it! I don't know why, but it makes me happy to find eggs. Eggs= happy chickens!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Apyl, yes it wa a double yoker, so neat for my son to see! He asked me "two eggs?" he's only 2 soviet was very cute. Collecting eggs makes me happy too. Much more gratifying than picking up dog poop


----------

